# Marker buoy



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Anyone have one they don't use or suggestion on making one that will not drift off the mark


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

I used the "Suremarker" buoy http://suremarker.com/ before I learned to hold spot without it. Having a heading compass/sensor on my boat made all the difference in the world with regard to me being able to hold spot without a marker buoy.

I'll sell mine, PM me if you're interested.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I use a 20oz coke bottle that has been spray painted yellow on the inside. I attached 65ft (I fish in 50-60ft) of nylon utility string. At the bottom, I have about a 9 inch piece of 1" square steel bar with a hole drilled in it. It sinks FAST! And I have never had a problem with it drifting. It cost me $1.29 for the coke. The rest was crap I had laying around.

If you are in strong current, you could use a kayak anchor on the bottom. Academy has them for $5
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...051_10901_-1__?N=283850192&Ntt=anchor&Ntk=All


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Have sunk a few or the "Bandit Buoys" over the years. Nice when they work, but the line will dry out and not spool out. Down it goes. 
About five pounds of weight is the key to avoid drift. 
An old clorox jug with line wrapped around it works good. When the weight hits the bottom, tie a half hitch in the line and let it go. If you loose it, you are not out 50 bucks or more.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Have sunk a few or the "Bandit Buoys" over the years. Nice when they work, but the line will dry out and not spool out. Down it goes.
> About five pounds of weight is the key to avoid drift.
> An old clorox jug with line wrapped around it works good. When the weight hits the bottom, tie a half hitch in the line and let it go. If you loose it, you are not out 50 bucks or more.


Yep! I pre measure my depth,tie it off and wrap it back up on the jug so when I get back on the spot all I have to do is pitch it over. Fingertip to fingertip is about 5 feet give or take a little.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

+1 on the Suremarker. 

I attached a bit of tubing to push through one of the reel holes when the weight (5 lbs) hits the bottom to keep extra line from spooling out. Keep some extra crank handles on board. They tend to get lost and only cost a couple of bucks. You can also use a screw gun to help wind it up on deeper spots.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I use the American Bandit with a 5 lb weight. I like that the fin and black stripe show tide direction.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

MGuns said:


> I use the American Bandit with a 5 lb weight. I like that the fin and black stripe show tide direction.


If you have to use one I would suggest these. We had to use one before my fishing partner made the upgrade to an iPilot. As long as you submerge it before the first use to wet the line they work fine. And are easy to retrieve/wind up.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> I use a 20oz coke bottle that has been spray painted yellow on the inside. I attached 65ft (I fish in 50-60ft) of nylon utility string. At the bottom, I have about a 9 inch piece of 1" square steel bar with a hole drilled in it. It sinks FAST! And I have never had a problem with it drifting. It cost me $1.29 for the coke. The rest was crap I had laying around.
> 
> If you are in strong current, you could use a kayak anchor on the bottom. Academy has them for $5
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_10901_-1__?N=283850192&Ntt=anchor&Ntk=All


Where did you find a 20oz coke for $1.29?????


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Where did you find a 20oz coke for $1.29?????


dollar tree 15 years ago.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Where did you find a 20oz coke for $1.29?????


2 key factors at work here.
#1 It made it 2 or 3 years ago.
#2 and the largest factor... I don't live on the gulf coast!  So that saves me about a dollar right there!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Where did you find a 20oz coke for $1.29?????


Vending machines are $1.25


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Just please take them with you when you leave. Almost ran over one the other day on the trolling alley.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

It isn't hard to learn to hold up on a spot using your electronics. But you have to do it to learn how.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> It isn't hard to learn to hold up on a spot using your electronics. But you have to do it to learn how.


Please explain. When on a spot, all three of my GPS (one $1000 gps/ff and one is $300 handheld) get all erratic with direction and distance. If current is moving one way and wind in another, we have not been able to hold position with engine. And find it difficult to swing right from the anchor spot.

With buoy, we drop it when we find structure on FF. Go back to buoy and cut engine. Drift for about 50yds. Drive straight at buoy and past for 50yds. Drop anchor. Drift back until we see structure on FF and tie off anchor.

Is this correct? Been doing it this way for about 10 years, but have never had anyone show us how. We just experimented until we made something work. With the buoy, we can tell if we are drifting off of site easier.

Before I get blasted for going only 50yds past spot to anchor, we are usually fishing in 50-55ft of water. That makes the rode 3X the depth.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

"Please explain. When on a spot, all three of my GPS (one $1000 gps/ff and one is $300 handheld) get all erratic with direction and distance."" 

Bingo!!
Most GPS units don't have a clue where you are at unless you are moving. That is why if you follow the direction pointer, that constantly changes, you will continue to go in circles until either you, or the steering system wears out! See folks do it all the time. USE the old fashion magnetic Compass on the dash for a true heading. 
Also, you do not have to be on top of a wreck or reef to catch fish, just near it. I fished with a guy for years that was not happy unless the marker buoy was either under the boat, in the prop, or I caught it on the first drop. 

Figuring out drift or current is an art. It can be rough as hell with no current, and slick as glass with the current ripping. 
I zero out, put the bow in the waves and toss an empty can out {Sorry} to determine the current speed and direction if I plan to anchor. Anchor way ahead as you can let out more or make up rode if needed to get CLOSE to the reef.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

When you pull up on a spot, stop the boat and drift for a minute or two. That will tell you your hold up (the direction you need to point the boat). Pull back up on the spot. Then, using your numbers bump the motor/s to stay on the spot. You can't use your track, or your pointer. You have to use the actual numbers. And it is a full time job on anything but dead calm, no current days. So, the boat driver can't fish. But, I guarantee you that you will catch more and bigger fish if you can keep the boat where the fish are.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

SnapperSlapper said:


> When you pull up on a spot, stop the boat and drift for a minute or two. That will tell you your hold up (the direction you need to point the boat). Pull back up on the spot. Then, using your numbers bump the motor/s to stay on the spot. You can't use your track, or your pointer. You have to use the actual numbers. And it is a full time job on anything but dead calm, no current days. So, the boat driver can't fish. But, I guarantee you that you will catch more and bigger fish if you can keep the boat where the fish are.


 +2 gotto use the actual numbers on your screen


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> And it is a full time job on anything but dead calm, no current days. So, the boat driver can't fish.


THERE'S the deal killer. haha I'm not spending thousands of dollars on a boat and gear, and hours and hours of prep time so that I cant fish! haha
I only get to the gulf once or twice a year. I'm gonna fish dammit! 

Anchoring the old fashioned way it is.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Anchoring works great. But, you will also most likely lose the spot you are anchored on to other boats. And if you've spent thousands of dollars on spots, you don't want a bunch of jacklegs to destroy them.


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

*direction indicator float*

We attach a smaller bouy with 5 feet of line to the top of the main marker bouy. This way the main bouy will point into the current with the smaller bouy trailing behind it. Helps a lot in a chop. If you line up the two bouys, you will drift directly to your mark.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Suremarker. Underwater in ripping current.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Anchoring works great. But, you will also most likely lose the spot you are anchored on to other boats. And if you've spent thousands of dollars on spots, you don't want a bunch of jacklegs to destroy them.


All of my spots are free and public.

I like the trailer buoy idea. I will have to add that to mine!


----------

